# mbufs all the way upto 64000



## da1 (May 29, 2012)

Hi guys,

Although not recommended by the tuning guide, I get better transfer rates if I use 64.000 mbufs on 2x supermicro servers (igb interface) instead of the recommended maximum of 32768.

Does anyone have any good or bad experience with mbufs this high?

Ideas/thoughts?




PS: hardware is a XeonL5630 @ 2.13GHz (16 core CPU) and 24GB RAM on both machines with Qlogic ISP 2532 PCI FC-AL Adapter connected to a Infortrend storage array and Brocade switches.


----------



## einthusan (Jun 3, 2012)

da1 said:
			
		

> I get better transfer rates if I use 64.000 mbufs...
> Does anyone have any good or bad experience with mbufs this high?



Trust me, that's perfectly fine. I use much more in a production machine. Just make sure you have enough RAM.


----------

